# Do you think Slin helped you to increase your muscle mass ?



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

We know slin is not a mass builder but a transporter but... do you think it helped you to increase your LBM ?

Personnaly I noticed more gycogene storage and muscle fullness than solid muscle. When I drop slin, I lost a lot of pounds I guess it was just water.

It should be interesting to see from a prep to another with slin use, if a bodybuilder puted solid muscle mass with slin use. By comparing the 2 preps with the same king of training/diet and aas cycle. Just to be sure the slin is a game changer or not.

What do you about guys ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

My best mate went on insulin when he got a sponsorship off Paul borresson, really did put some size on in that time, when he dieted back he lost a load of size, his opinion was it was all water.

It must be the game changer though as I can't imagine anyone getting to the top without it, I have never used it personally mainly because of my mates opinion and on it and what I seen of him, just that fast size he gained put me off, not my sort of thing anyway.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

yes

i use it to extend my anabolic window and nutrient shuttling

post workout ill have a protein shake which thanks to your own endogenous insulin production and glut4 is shuttled into the recently exercised muscles

i then wait an hour post post workout shake then pin 10iu of a rapid acting slin which then extends that nutrient shuttling effect forcing more aminos into the recovering muscle.

it is however just a tool in our PED arsenal as is growth hormone, both of which pale in comparison to AAS in terms of sports performance (recovery, muscle building, strength, body composition ect) so dont expect to be turned into the likes of the 90's mass monsters on the introduction of slin because they still had hefty steroid stacks, superb genetics, immaculate nutrition and rest

EDIT - also worth noting the additional muscle gain from insulin is from the increase in weight gain and water retention causing you to be stronger, remember mass moves mass and if you are bigger and all other variables are equal then you will be stronger which means more potential for lean tissue growth


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> My best mate went on insulin when he got a sponsorship off Paul borresson, really did put some size on in that time, when he dieted back he lost a load of size, his opinion was it was all water.
> 
> It must be the game changer though as I can't imagine anyone getting to the top without it, I have never used it personally mainly because of my mates opinion and on it and what I seen of him, just that fast size he gained put me off, not my sort of thing anyway.


 ^this

Keep thinking about having a go with slin but at 45 I don't want to have to use the stuff long term or put on a lot of weight/water just to lose it all when I cut again.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

swole troll said:


> yes
> 
> i use it to extend my anabolic window and nutrient shuttling
> 
> ...


 What about using it on cruise periods do you do that ?

I think that maybe the only time it could interest me to help maintain


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@swole troll Are you still a supporter for lantus use instead of fast acting ?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> What about using it on cruise periods do you do that ?
> 
> I think that maybe the only time it could interest me to help maintain


 i personally wouldnt

you should work your slin around your calories but even so the chances of spilling over and gaining more fat are increased ime

for that reason unless i was doing strongman again i probably wont be using slin without either HGH, peptides, tren and nandrolone or any combination of (ideally tren)

on a cruise i feel it would be of minimal benefit unless you were bulking and then without the supraphysiological doses youd really be risking excessive fat gain and i personally use slin to save adding in more AAS when doses are getting real high rather than instead of using AAS if that makes sense

if its just a fullness and size retention benefit whilst letting blood work recovery id go for GH or peptides if money was tight



supertesty said:


> @swole troll Are you still a supporter for lantus use instead of fast acting ?


 i absolutely love lantus

its a beautiful addition to an all out massing cycle but as i mentioned to deadlee above i DEFINITELY wouldnt be using lantus again without the aid of one of the above compounds to promote nutrient partitioning

i do still believe it is superior to rapid acting in terms of gains as you have round the clock nutrient shuttling but with that does come some added health risk which is why just like trenbolone i use it sparingly

ive shifted more toward saving these harsh compounds rather than hammering them even though i believe tren to be the best hormone around for strength and physique it comes at a cost, same applies to lantus

if you want to be real nasty then lantus, tren, novorapid post WO, GH, test and an oral of your choice, might even need an appetite stimulant in there like mk677 or ghrp 6 due to the potential rate at which youd grow


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

swole troll said:


> i personally wouldnt
> 
> you should work your slin around your calories but even so the chances of spilling over and gaining more fat are increased ime
> 
> ...


 Ah main priority is to stay lean this cruise, I use 24iu of pharma GH PW anyway.

Not planning any bulks anymore either, thought it may provide some benefits while on a cruise.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Ah main priority is to stay lean this cruise, I use 24iu of pharma GH PW anyway.
> 
> Not planning any bulks anymore either, thought it may provide some benefits while on a cruise.


 the GH would certainly offset the fat gain

you could always try it mate, its dirt cheap

just titrate up through the IU to a max of 10 and find the point at which you are getting the fullness and nutrient shuttling you are after without having to jack up your calories / carbs to match the IU's


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

swole troll said:


> the GH would certainly offset the fat gain
> 
> you could always try it mate, its dirt cheap
> 
> just titrate up through the IU to a max of 10 and find the point at which you are getting the fullness and nutrient shuttling you are after without having to jack up your calories / carbs to match the IU's


 Could try a few low dose shots and see I suppose.

I have about 60g total carbs post workout, cereal though not the fast powder form carbs, no I don't want to adjust my food intake at all, it's good right now.

do you take gh same time as insulin?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Could try a few low dose shots and see I suppose.
> 
> I have about 60g total carbs post workout, cereal though not the fast powder form carbs, no I don't want to adjust my food intake at all, it's good right now.
> 
> do you take gh same time as insulin?


 you dont need to, the dextrose thing is idiot proof but ive managed my blood sugar with honey on toast with novorapid

just start with 3-4iu

if its not for you and youre finding youre having to eat more carbs than youd like (also youll need to carb meal for the peaks remember) then you can literally just bung the pen, its the cheapest PED there is

i personally use to pin my GH first thing AM then train then have my post wo shake then an hour after that i would pin my insulin

i did postings ITT on my protocol for rapid acting and why i take it when i do

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303980-insulin-q-and-sg-ratings/?do=embed

ive never taken it during a cruise so i do find it hard to give definitive advice on the results you may get on lower doses of anabolics


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

swole troll said:


> you dont need to, the dextrose thing is idiot proof but ive managed my blood sugar with honey on toast with novorapid
> 
> just start with 3-4iu
> 
> ...


 Il take a look at the thread mate cheers.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@swole troll I dont take 19nor anymore, just test primo and an oral with 8ui hgh. Do you think lantus is still a great addition even if I dont use tren or deca?

Have you ever been on hypo while on it ?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

supertesty said:


> @swole troll I dont take 19nor anymore, just test primo and an oral with 8ui hgh. Do you think lantus is still a great addition even if I dont use tren or deca?
> 
> Have you ever been on hypo while on it ?


 yes i do but keep the GH in there

and id run the gear high, i personally wouldnt bother with anything less than a gram, arbitrary maybe but i just feel like if youre not pushing the AAS then you may as well just implement more rather than adding in insulin and risk the fat gain when you could just increase the AAS without getting excessive

yes ive gone hypo on lantus but its a very gradual onset

id been in work for hours and missed a couple meals, i started to sweat unexpectedly and it was a thin cold sweat, nothing like a rapid slin hypo but still i was well aware of what was happening and 10 glucotabs sorted it

my advice is keep feedings regular, keep sugars on you at all times and make sure you nail a big slow digesting carb meal before bed

i personally was eating 100g oats, 300ml FF milk, a knob of peanut butter and a scoop of whey within about 45 minutes of hitting the hay and i never woke up dead

the responsible way would be to eat X amount of carbs and see how long it sustains your blood glucose levels with regular testing then you have your personal amount of carbs you need for X amount of hours and you will then know youre requirement you need to eat before bed

its touted as peakless so perhaps nothing would have come of my episode but it certainly felt like a regular hypo just with a VERY slow onset

its also worth noting i was up to 50iu a day at this point


----------



## Retteb (Jun 19, 2017)

100 percent yes


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

I read some Milos Sarcev letters to a guy... When he was in prison.

Basically Milos, for beginners, advocates fast acting insulin pre and postwo.

During that window you just eat carbs and prots, when insulin will be out you will switch to fats and carbs.

He said to start from 10iu every Injection to a max of 20iu. He says that more than that it's useless for muscle building purposes. So min. 20iu max 40iu every workout. With cardio on off days and if possible first thing AM.

This method seems nice to keep you lean while you grow. In the end you will be eating not many carbs.

I can get away with 6-7g carbs/IU Humalog so for me it will be min 120g carbs max 240g.

In the end even if I eat my usual 1.5g prots per lb of bw and minimal fats it will be really low cals.

Maybe he uses the workout window for maximum growth and the rest is just a sort of fat burning mode.... It seems a recomp....

Damn Milos had an awesome physique so for sure he knows his stuff.... But I think he lied about something.... Like everyone in bb industry


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

swole troll said:


> yes i do but keep the GH in there
> 
> and id run the gear high, i personally wouldnt bother with anything less than a gram, arbitrary maybe but i just feel like if youre not pushing the AAS then you may as well just implement more rather than adding in insulin and risk the fat gain when you could just increase the AAS without getting excessive
> 
> ...


 On Lantus I think you can count even prots as "carbs" since it's so slow on working that body can convert 50% of prots into carbs an shuttle them.

Since Lantus stays in our blood 24h if you inject 48iu it will be 2iu each hour...

So if you eat every 3h it's like Injecting 6iu in every meal. So I would eat at start at least 60g complex carbs every meal.

This is just MINE opinion.. nothing set in stone.... Maybe it's wrong...


----------

